# Demo Days



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

Taking a cue from the ski gear thread, when do Demo Days start getting announced, and is there a central clearing house to locate the info? Somone ought to put together a calendar of demo days (hint hint)


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2005)

Soon...watch the news room...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Soon...watch the news room...



Is there some sort of calendar of events type of thing planned?  I'd be happy to let people use the *calendar* on my skiing site to keep track of demo days and other skiing related events, like AZ outings...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2005)

you know, this raises an interesting point.  information of demo days are usually very hard to obtain invovling keeping an eye on the main new england ski forums and news pages (AZ, FTO, SJ) or personally visiting ski area pages to find out which one's offer demo days and when.  not very easy.  you would think the ski manufacturers would get together and post information on a "demo day tour" type web page for the entire industry.  sure couldn't hurt sales by centralizing information.  a surprisingly dirt poor effort by ski manufacturer promotional departments.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 8, 2005)

4 info on demo daze   check your local ski shop and local ski hill...Most demo days start in the first two weeks of december.
I know "YO-Hunter" mtn has just about every ski co. on the mtn the first or second week in December.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> you know, this raises an interesting point.  information of demo days are usually very hard to obtain invovling keeping an eye on the main new england ski forums and news pages (AZ, FTO, SJ) or personally visiting ski area pages to find out which one's offer demo days and when.  not very easy.  you would think the ski manufacturers would get together and post information on a "demo day tour" type web page for the entire industry.  sure couldn't hurt sales by centralizing information.  a surprisingly dirt poor effort by ski manufacturer promotional departments.



Thats why I suggested that we put together our own list of Demo Days, when ever someone hears of a demo day they post it up and we add it to the list...

I'll be the first to add the one that I've been watching out for:

*Dec 27 2005:* DEMO SKIS Atomic, Head, Rossignol, Salomon & Volkl at Butternut: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html

*Dec 28 2005:* DEMO SNOWBOARDS Burton and others possibly Ride, Rome & Rossignol at Butternut: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 19, 2005)

good call brian, would be even cooler if AZ could host a calandar with all the demo day events listed.  would be a lot easier than digging through a message board thread and would probably drive site traffic with increased content.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 19, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> good call brian, would be even cooler if AZ could host a calandar with all the demo day events listed.  would be a lot easier than digging through a message board thread and would probably drive site traffic with increased content.


Good idea Steve. How about we just have a sticky and update it when we get the info.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> good call brian, would be even cooler if AZ could host a calandar with all the demo day events listed.  would be a lot easier than digging through a message board thread and would probably drive site traffic with increased content.


We talked about this at one point *here*; mostly geared towards T&E. I was waiting for a phpBB 2.2 release (which _still _hasn't happened). I'm not opposed to revisiting this. Let me investigate to see exactly what's involved in terms of code changes to native files.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> good call brian, would be even cooler if AZ could host a calandar with all the demo day events listed.  would be a lot easier than digging through a message board thread and would probably drive site traffic with increased content.



I thought the same thing about the calender, thats why I through one together on my site:

http://skiing.bvibert.com/calendar/month.php

Look at *December*, I already put the two I mentioned in there.  I thought it would be nice to have a calender with all sorts of skiing events on it.  Maybe we could put one like that up here, or we could just use mine.  Its open to the public so anyone can add events.  I think having a sticky with a list of Demo Days is a good idea too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Look at *December*, I already put the two I mentioned in there.  I thought it would be nice to have a calender with all sorts of skiing events on it.  Maybe we could put one like that up here, or we could just use mine.  Its open to the public so anyone can add events.  I think having a sticky with a list of Demo Days is a good idea too.


That could be a great interim solution. The nice thing about the calendar mod is events are added by making a post in a specified forum. I think replies are displayed or at least linked to from the calendar entry.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> That could be a great interim solution. The nice thing about the calendar mod is events are added by making a post in a specified forum. I think replies are displayed or at least linked to from the calendar entry.



Yeah, I didn't see that post before.  The mod with a calendar linked to the forums would be way cool! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2005)

Please continue the demo days discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=5198

To talk more about the calendar mod, go here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?p=6314#6314


----------

